# Biggest Lilly



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm putting this in a new thread because I could not figure out how to delete the poll in the old thread and thought it might get confusing. Here is the third painting of this picture. This one is Huge! It's 20 x 24 inches (51 x 61cm) At least I feel it's huge it might not be to you. I did this specifically for Brenda, my daughter-in-law's mother. I may wind up doing a fourth one for myself.:vs_blush: And maybe a fifth to put up at the flea market. :ImaPoser: I've never come across a painting of mine that was so well received....so why not milk it a little.

I took your advice Chanda and tried to make the flower more like the first one I did and the leaves like the second one.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!! I absolutely love this. Wonderful piece Terry. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you so much.:biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh wow! I absolutely LOVE this.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Cricket.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Have no words. Congrats.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Fantastic work! The colors seem more vibrant in this one. 20 x 24 is huge, I can't get myself to go bigger that 11x14


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah that's the biggest canvas I have ever worked on. You can get them in a two pack at Walmart for $15 only it's not of great quality. But I sand it and then gesso it twice and when I'm done it's a great surface to paint on.

Thank you so much Liz and FanKi. It's the straight titanium white against the black background, it's like the flower is popping out of the canvas. I'm planning to do more of these kind of pictures, but not the lilly any more, a different flower.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Absolutely love this!!! Definitely one of my favorites of yours


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Leighann.


----------



## David Dream (Oct 25, 2015)

:vs-kiss: Love it! You are wonderful! :glasses:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you David.


----------

